# Win a Motorhome - some unlucky person could win this!!!



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.express.co.uk/ourpaper/view/2009-05-30

Anyone else seen the competition on the front of this paper -

Win a FIART motorhome 8O

They must be desperate


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Desperate to buy the Daily Express - maybe. A free competition to win something worth+30K - that's not desperate at all.

Please be realistic instead of simply ranting against Fiat, whatever you might think of them


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

is it too late to enter?

Tco


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Competition has been running for a while now - seems to appear randomly in the paper - I suppose they need to get their money plus some before finishing it. 

I entered a few weeks ago and couldn't find a draw date anywhere?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

If you win ,you can always sell it.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Ed Zachary :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jacobite said:


> Win a FIART motorhome 8O
> They must be desperate


Yes, I guess they are. Having just notched up 15000 miles in our 2 year old Fiat ( I'll overlook the misspelling !) X250 - mainly in Europe, we can understand why they are so keen to enter.

It's a great vehicle and has given us a huge amount of pleasure, not to mention lots of cheap holidays. We look forward to many, many more happy miles and wish the winner of this competition the same.

G


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"If you win ,you can always sell it."

If I win I will!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The link doesn't seem to take you to the competition. And why shouldn't anyone want a Fiat based motorhome? I would have another tomorrow as would the majority of owners.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*motorhome competition*

The link wasn't supposed to take you to the competition, buy a newspaper!

As to a Fiat motorhome, we had an X250 for 1 1/2 years, everyone to their own opinion on them, we got rid of it and have never regretted the choice - and we would never choose a Fiat again.

I must go to Specsavers, I keep reading posts about juddergate, scuttlegate etc. 
must be seeing things. 

So - good luck to all those who have entered to sell it once they have won


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I find the X250 far superior than the previous 2.8 fiat we had! clutch judder what is that? I can reverse my 3ltr complete with a trailer weighing about 1000 kg up our drive which is about 1in 8 no judder at all. 
Would definately have another fiat.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: motorhome competition*



Jacobite said:


> The link wasn't supposed to take you to the competition, buy a newspaper!
> 
> As to a Fiat motorhome, we had an X250 for 1 1/2 years, everyone to their own opinion on them, we got rid of it and have never regretted the choice - and we would never choose a Fiat again.
> 
> ...


So ... don't keep it a secret.... what have you got now, then?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> It's a great vehicle and has given us a huge amount of pleasure, not to mention lots of cheap holidays. We look forward to many, many more happy miles and wish the winner of this competition the same.


Definitely agree with you there, G :wink:

If I were to buy a new motorhome, it would almost definitely be based on a Fiat chassis.

Gerald


----------

